# A.A.A.                   (causa caldo)



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

CERCASI..AMANTE
bello
affascinate
acculturato
dotato
con i soldi...

che faccia QUELLO che dico io QUANDOlo dico io e COME lo voglio io....

che sappia corteggiarmi...adularmi..farmi TUTTI QUEI COMPLIMENTI CHE MIO MARITO NON MI FA PIU'
cjhe mi chiami ammmorrre....zucchero vita mia....
che mi dedichi le canzoni
che mi scriva T.V.B. come i ragazzini negli sms....

che quando sono via lavi stiri,metta a posto la cucina....
che mi faccia la spesa pagando lui....


CHE MI PRENOTI PARRUCCHIERE MANICURE E PEDICURE 

pronto ad inventare scuse plausibili in caso di scoperta da parte di mio marito..
magari che dicenti amico suo..così la sera si esce insieme...

beh questi requisiti possono bastare..per il moemnto

non credo di chiedere troppo...

telefonare ial num 666.999.777
ore pasti...
mandare foto all'inidizzo..."non mi accontento@voglio di più.com"

NO PERDITEMPO.....:rotfl:



periodo di prova 3 giorni....o 3 ore dipende....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

admin...devi mi sa creare una sezione per gli annunci.....
funzionerebbe benissimo...





sono aperte le selezioni.....simy mni faresti da segretaria please...
e se sono tanti...mi aiuti a testarli


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> CERCASI..AMANTE
> bello
> affascinate
> acculturato
> ...


Grande Annuccia


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> CERCASI..AMANTE
> bello
> affascinate
> acculturato
> ...


sulla prima richiesta devo chiedere a Oscuro...
per la seconda...qua sono tutti chiacchiere e distintivo...non credo che ci sarà la fila! 
e poi lo sai che io sono fedele :carneval:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sulla prima richiesta devo chiedere a Oscuro...
> per la seconda...qua sono tutti chiacchiere e distintivo...non credo che ci sarà la fila!
> e poi lo sai che io sono fedele :carneval:


tu dici che sono troppo esigente...
vabbeh..
il parrucchiere manicure e pedicure li prenoto io....in effetti era troppo...complicato per un uomo...



però non chiama nessuno
mi chiedo come mai?:thinking:
:thinking:


----------



## Essenove (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tu dici che sono troppo esigente...
> vabbeh..
> il parrucchiere manicure e pedicure li prenoto io....in effetti era troppo...complicato per un uomo...
> 
> ...


Perchè non hai esplicitamente richiesto uno stallone da letto. Sono al momento disponibili solo modelli che fanno sesso da Dio, oltre alle cose elencate da te. Altre clienti più precise sono state soddisfatte.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Perchè non hai esplicitamente richiesto uno stallone da letto. *Sono al momento disponibili solo modelli che fanno sesso da Dio*, oltre alle cose elencate da te. Altre clienti più precise sono state soddisfatte.


...tu dici...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Essenove (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ...tu dici...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dipende da che agenzia ti rivolgi. Noi di "Vogliadiammmore srl" trattiamo solo quel modello.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Dipende da che agenzia ti rivolgi. Noi di "Vogliadiammmore srl" trattiamo solo quel modello.



infatti la mia "nonsivivedisolopane snc"
non mi ha soddisfatta granchè...


----------



## Essenove (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> infatti la mia "nonsivivedisolopane snc"
> non mi ha soddisfatta granchè...


Fisicamente ti va bene tarchiatello e un po' peloso (ma soprannominato "er Trivella" a Roma nel quartiere) o hai gusti più sofisticati?


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Fisicamente ti va bene tarchiatello e un po' peloso (ma soprannominato "*er Trivella*" a Roma nel quartiere) o hai gusti più sofisticati?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Fisicamente ti va bene tarchiatello e un po' peloso (ma soprannominato "er Trivella" a Roma nel quartiere) o hai gusti più sofisticati?



:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:basta.....:rotfl:


peloso no


----------



## Essenove (17 Agosto 2012)

E ma quanti cazzi...:unhappy:... ok andrebbe bene anche uno...

Va bene, signora, riceverà a casa (L'altra casa, quella delle vacanze, così suo marito non saprà) un book fotografico con le nostre proposte (in busta anonima, così anche se la dovesse vedere, suo marito non saprà). Sappia che può saldare con carta di credito, tanto comparirà nell'estratto conto il nome di un parrucchiere (così suo marito non saprà).

Distinti saluti


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> E ma quanti cazzi...:unhappy:... ok andrebbe bene anche uno...
> 
> Va bene, signora, riceverà a casa (L'altra casa, quella delle vacanze, così suo marito non saprà) un book fotografico con le nostre proposte (in busta anonima, così anche se la dovesse vedere, suo marito non saprà). Sappia che può saldare con carta di credito, tanto comparirà nell'estratto conto il nome di un parrucchiere (così suo marito non saprà).
> 
> Distinti saluti


:rotfl:ben organizzati vedo.....
ok...invio idirizzo


----------



## Essenove (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:ben organizzati vedo.....
> ok...invio idirizzo


Non serve. Noi sappiamo. Chi non sa e non saprà è suo marito.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> CERCASI..AMANTE
> bello
> affascinate
> acculturato
> ...


E ce lo so che questi sono i vostri sogni...
Noi mariti contiamo sul fatto che sappiamo che non esistono uomini così, per nostra fortuna.
Ma non è certo colpa nostra se ci sono quelle che credono all'esistenza di questi tizi...e ci cascano con il primo tizio che le fa credere certe cose...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (17 Agosto 2012)

State male :rotfl:

Annuccia, hai trovato in Essenove una degnissima spalla


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> State male :rotfl:
> 
> Annuccia, hai trovato in Essenove una degnissima spalla



si stiamo male...
oppure stiamo bene e ci piace ridere un po....

si essenove mi piace molto....:smile:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ce lo so che questi sono i vostri sogni...
> Noi mariti contiamo sul fatto che sappiamo che non esistono uomini così, per nostra fortuna.
> Ma non è certo colpa nostra se ci sono quelle che credono all'esistenza di questi tizi...e ci cascano con il primo tizio che le fa credere certe cose...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




e lo so....lo so.....
motivo per cui non ci sono ancora cascata nel tizio che mi chiama ammmmoooorrrre...
lo so
e la frase...se fossi io al tuo fianco saprei come renderti felice???


si per vostra fortuna siete tutti uguali... o quasi...non voglio offendere nessuno...
ma pure noi...siamo sempre le solite....
siamo pace...


essenove ancora aspetto le foto.....eh....vediamo un po sto materiale...


----------



## Leda (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si stiamo male...
> oppure stiamo bene e ci piace ridere un po....
> 
> si essenove mi piace molto....:smile:


Ma non era un insulto, anzi; tutto il contrario 

Essenove pare un ottimo acquisto, sìsì :up:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma non era un insulto, anzi; tutto il contrario
> 
> Essenove pare un ottimo acquisto, sìsì :up:


tranquilla mica l'ho recepito come tale....


----------



## Essenove (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si stiamo male...
> oppure stiamo bene e ci piace ridere un po....
> 
> si essenove mi piace molto....:smile:


Capirei questo entusiasmo solo se tu mi avessi visto nudo. Non avendolo fatto, calmati, donna.


----------



## Essenove (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> essenove ancora aspetto le foto.....eh....vediamo un po sto materiale...


Se non hai ancora ricevuto nulla, credo sia da prendere in considerazione l'ipotesi di un assalto al postino da parte di tuo marito. Se l'ipotesi viene confermata allora sono cazzi. Ma non di carne.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Agosto 2012)

A.A.A.A. offresi

Squattrinato, nientediché, fascino zero (quando va bene) del tutto disorganizzato, se ci beccano cazzi tuoi, un po' orso, lagnoso e mestruato perenne.
Astenersi donne con qualsiasi genere di pretesa.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Se non hai ancora ricevuto nulla, credo sia da prendere in considerazione l'ipotesi di un assalto al postino da parte di tuo marito. Se l'ipotesi viene confermata allora sono cazzi. Ma non di carne.



chissà com'era il postino????



bussa sempre due volte vero???


----------



## contepinceton (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e lo so....lo so.....
> motivo per cui non ci sono ancora cascata nel tizio che mi chiama ammmmoooorrrre...
> lo so
> e la frase...se fossi io al tuo fianco saprei come renderti felice???
> ...



Ho capito dove sbaglio...bisogna dire al tuo fianco...
che mona...
Io dico sempre se tu fossi a cavallo di me ti renderei felice no?
Ah signore ho sempre sbagliato termini ecco perchè mi fanno le faccie schifate...


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> A.A.A.A. offresi
> 
> Squattrinato, nientediché, fascino zero (quando va bene) del tutto disorganizzato, se ci beccano cazzi tuoi, un po' orso, lagnoso e mestruato perenne.
> Astenersi donne con qualsiasi genere di pretesa.




:rotfl:
ma tu vai sempre bene monsier......:smile:
sei un uomo...e già questo vale tanto...(sono seria)


----------



## Essenove (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> bussa sempre due volte vero???


Quelli di un tempo forse. Le nostre madri ne sanno qualcosa. Per questo i nostri padri hanno fatto sì che come criteri di assunzione alle poste fossero utilizzati:
1 - pene al di sotto dei 10cm in erezione
2 - impossibilità di bussare più di una volta
3 - alito pestifero

Desolé


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho capito dove sbaglio...bisogna dire al tuo fianco...
> che mona...
> Io dico sempre se tu fossi a cavallo di me ti renderei felice no?
> Ah signore ho sempre sbagliato termini ecco perchè mi fanno le faccie schifate...




:rotfl:non capiscono nulla conte.....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> ma tu vai sempre bene monsier......:smile:
> sei un uomo...e già questo vale tanto...(sono seria)


Quoto


----------



## perplesso (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> CERCASI..AMANTE
> bello
> affascinate
> acculturato
> ...


La ragazza qui ha il senso degli affari


----------



## Tubarao (17 Agosto 2012)

Quante chiacchiere. 

[video=youtube;bsfhtQsD0Oo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsfhtQsD0Oo[/video]


----------



## perplesso (17 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> E ma quanti cazzi...:unhappy:... ok andrebbe bene anche uno...
> 
> Va bene, signora, riceverà a casa (L'altra casa, quella delle vacanze, così suo marito non saprà) un book fotografico con le nostre proposte (in busta anonima, così anche se la dovesse vedere, suo marito non saprà). Sappia che può saldare con carta di credito, tanto comparirà nell'estratto conto il nome di un parrucchiere (così suo marito non saprà).
> 
> Distinti saluti


dissento collega.   la busta non dev'essere anonima,ma recante la dicitura "manuale di giardinaggio"...o in mancanza di giardino......"la coltivazione del prezzemolo in terrazzo e la filosofia taoista"

il marito resterà talmente stordito da non accorgersi del costo del "parrucchiere"........


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> dissento collega.   la busta non dev'essere anonima,ma recante la dicitura "manuale di giardinaggio"...o in mancanza di giardino......"la coltivazione del prezzemolo in terrazzo e la filosofia taoista"
> 
> il marito resterà talmente stordito da non accorgersi del costo del "parrucchiere"........




:rotfl:in effetti io ho il pollice verde......(èvero)


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:in effetti io ho il pollice verde......(èvero)


Sempreché non ti sia diventato verde a forza di contare dollari falsi malfatti


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> ma tu vai sempre bene monsier......:smile:
> sei un uomo...e già questo vale tanto...(sono seria)





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


E così oggi la mia botta di autostima me la sono presa. Grazie mille, mie signore :forza::inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> E così oggi la mia botta di autostima me la sono presa. Grazie mille, mie signore :forza::inlove:


Di nulla.... é la verità


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si stiamo male...
> oppure stiamo bene e ci piace ridere un po....
> 
> si *essenove* mi piace molto....:smile:


suona un po' come lei:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Agosto 2012)

A.A.Autentica frana cerca ragazza da travolgere. :mexican:


----------



## Leda (18 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> A.A.Autentica frana cerca ragazza da travolgere. :mexican:


Deliziosa :inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> suona un po' come lei:
> 
> View attachment 5211


La più bona di sempre di qualsiasi Star Trek. Punto.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> E così oggi la mia botta di autostima me la sono presa. Grazie mille, mie signore :forza::inlove:



scherzi a parte..l'uomo ideale,ammesso che esista,non è stato mai il mio traguardo...anche se un tipo dalle doti elencate nel 3 d mi farebbe comodo

diciamo che preferisco l'uomo reale...
infatti in casa ne ho uno fin troppo reale:rotfl:


poi
mi hanno detto che
il principe azzurro è gay......:rotfl:

un bacio
sei grande
davvero


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;HBDD0NPIo0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBDD0NPIo0E&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> [video=youtube;HBDD0NPIo0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBDD0NPIo0E&feature=fvwrel[/video]


Stavo per chiedere se il servizio fosse disponibile anche per le novelline del forum, ma direi che a questo giro passo :unhappy:.
Grazie per le risate però .


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Stavo per chiedere se il servizio fosse disponibile anche per le novelline del forum, ma direi che a questo giro passo :unhappy:.
> Grazie per le risate però .


Madonna,siamo a disposizione di tutte le nostre divine forumiste.  non importa il numero dei post o l'anzianità d'iscrizione 

di cosa abbisogna,esattamente?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Madonna,siamo a disposizione di tutte le nostre divine forumiste.  non importa il numero dei post o l'anzianità d'iscrizione
> 
> di cosa abbisogna,esattamente?


Ma diciamolo un po' a sta ragazza che qui ogni cosa è possibile!
Forse non saremo azzurri, ed a volte anche poco cavalieri. Principi forse. Certo non principi*anti*.

Il possibile lo facciamo, l'impossibile costa solo qualcosa di più, per i miracoli ci stiamo attrezzando :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Madonna,siamo a disposizione di tutte le nostre divine forumiste.  non importa il numero dei post o l'anzianità d'iscrizione
> 
> di cosa abbisogna,esattamente?


Tranquilla é innocuo


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma diciamolo un po' a sta ragazza che qui ogni cosa è possibile!
> Forse non saremo azzurri, ed a volte anche poco cavalieri. Principi forse. Certo non principi*anti*.
> 
> Il possibile lo facciamo, l'impossibile costa solo qualcosa di più, per i miracoli ci stiamo attrezzando :mrgreen:


Anche questo é innocuo


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Stavo per chiedere se il servizio fosse disponibile anche per le novelline del forum, ma direi che a questo giro passo :unhappy:.
> Grazie per le risate però .


Benvenuta


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Agosto 2012)

Non so ancora cosa cercare esattamente 
In linea di massima un amante focoso e discreto oppure un amico di letto per essere traghettata verso un nuovo periodo da single, aspetto il vostro catalogo


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Benvenuta


Grazie :up:
tra un po' dovrei essere persino in grado di raccontarmi, devo trasformare uno sfogo in pensiero coerente 

Innocui? ma io volevo altro


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grazie :up:
> tra un po' dovrei essere persino in grado di raccontarmi, devo trasformare uno sfogo in pensiero coerente
> 
> Innocui? ma io volevo altro


Va bè ma ce ne sono altri tranquilla 


Scherzo mi sto divertendo a prenderli in giro.... Tanto vedrai che la pago questa 


Quando te la senti racconta pure, siamo meno matti di quello che sembra


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bè ma ce ne sono altri tranquilla
> 
> 
> Scherzo mi sto divertendo a prenderli in giro.... Tanto vedrai che la pago questa
> ...


grazie per l'incoraggiamento


----------



## Simy (18 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> grazie per l'incoraggiamento


ciao! e benvenuta


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non so ancora cosa cercare esattamente
> In linea di massima un amante focoso e discreto oppure un amico di letto per essere traghettata verso un nuovo periodo da single, aspetto il vostro catalogo


possiamo essere tutto quello che vuoi

esprimi un desiderio e lo esaudiremo


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bè ma ce ne sono altri tranquilla
> 
> 
> Scherzo mi sto divertendo a prenderli in giro.... Tanto vedrai che la pago questa
> ...


sì sì...la pagherai carissima.......:sonar:


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao! e benvenuta


grazie anche a te


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> possiamo essere tutto quello che vuoi
> 
> esprimi un desiderio e lo esaudiremo


sapevo di essere finita nel forum giusto :rotfl:
almeno rido un po'


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> sapevo di essere finita nel forum giusto :rotfl:
> almeno rido un po'


assolutamente sì.  vieni a giocare un pò con noi di là?


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> assolutamente sì.  vieni a giocare un pò con noi di là?


che tentatore  vado a farmi bella e sono da te


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> che tentatore  vado a farmi bella e sono da te


ti aspetto qui:

http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/17556-il-gioco-della-bottiglia/page19


----------



## Tubarao (18 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> grazie per l'incoraggiamento



Avatar da 10 e lode.....


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Avatar da 10 e lode.....


Non hai visto quello da adolescente emo che ho messo appena entrata, mi avresti dato un 5 al massimo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Agosto 2012)

a Perplè, vediamo di capirci, ma tu non eri dedito anima e soprattutto corpo a Farfy? Fatti un momentino in la e lascia lavorare ingrandi ok?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> a Perplè, vediamo di capirci, ma tu non eri dedito anima e soprattutto corpo a Farfy? Fatti un momentino in la e lascia lavorare ingrandi ok?


Spiegami bene.. Per giorni l'hai spaventato per termelo lontana. Adesso arriva una nuova e ti va bene che si dedichi a me? Ma avrai una bella faccia tosta eh?!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spiegami bene.. Per giorni l'hai spaventato per termelo lontana. Adesso arriva una nuova e ti va bene che si dedichi a me? Ma avrai una bella faccia tosta eh?!!!


No, non ci siamo capiti. Io sto solo vigilando che Perply ti porti rispetto. Poi, se è onesto e ammodo, beh, tutto il resto son cazzi vostri, no?

Certo che se fa il goss con te e poi sta aggrappato ai maroni intanto che il pasticcere intorta qualcun'altra, capiscimiammè.......


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Agosto 2012)

Non volevo creare scompiglio! Se mi avesse detto di essere impegnato non avrei fatto la gatta morta!:rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non volevo creare scompiglio! ma so quando ritirarsi umilmente è la scelta giusta :rotfl:


Mille, sei entrata alla grande nell'allegra fattoria di Tradinet. Benvenuta!
Solo fai attenzione se ti volessi "tirare indietro": dietro potrebbe sempre esserci Oscuro che ne approfitta! :rotflo qualcun altro, intendiamoci )


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Agosto 2012)

Che bel benvenuto :rotfl:
Ogni gruppo ha il suo rito di iniziazione, potrebbe anche essere divertente :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Che bel benvenuto :rotfl:
> Ogni gruppo ha il suo rito di iniziazione, potrebbe anche essere divertente :rotfl:


Il bello di Tradinet è che quando è il momento ci si prende sul serio e si fa muro ad aiutare, proteggere e consolare, consigliare e ragionare, ma quando non è uno di quei momenti........

Beh, in tutti gli altri casi si va a briglia sciolta, e nulla è impossibile qui dentro! Potrai vedere cose che gli umani........


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Agosto 2012)

non potevo chiedere di meglio :smile: 
è da giorni che sto provando a scrivere la mia storia, ma tra crisi lacrimose e sfoghi cancellati è dura.
certo ne ho lette di tutti i colori qui, non direi niente di nuovo.

da qui il mio interesse per la vostra offerta  aspetto il catalogo a casa, per ora non avrei problemi di privacy


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> non potevo chiedere di meglio :smile:
> è da giorni che sto provando a scrivere la mia storia, ma tra crisi lacrimose e sfoghi cancellati è dura.
> certo ne ho lette di tutti i colori qui, non direi niente di nuovo.
> 
> da qui il mio interesse per la vostra offerta  aspetto il catalogo a casa, per ora non avrei problemi di privacy


Tranquilla, prenditi il tuo tempo, tanto il treno non parte. Per il resto, goditi il cazzeggio .

Occhio ad una cosa: battute a parte, la privacy qui è più preziosa dei diamanti, soprattutto per alcuni, ma in generale è quella cosa che permette al sito di andare avanti senza diventare un troiaio ingestibile. Fai i tuoi dovuti calcoli prima di dare o cercare spazio oltre le righe. Per il resto divertiti come noi


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Tranquilla, prenditi il tuo tempo, tanto il treno non parte. Per il resto, goditi il cazzeggio .
> 
> Occhio ad una cosa: battute a parte, la privacy qui è più preziosa dei diamanti, soprattutto per alcuni, ma in generale è quella cosa che permette al sito di andare avanti senza diventare un troiaio ingestibile. Fai i tuoi dovuti calcoli prima di dare o cercare spazio oltre le righe. Per il resto divertiti come noi


Si si, normale. Era per rimanere in ottica cazzeggio. Del tipo "non c'è bisogno di cammuffare il tutto come se fosse una guida sul giardinaggio"


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si si, normale. Era per rimanere in ottica cazzeggio. Del tipo "non c'è bisogno di cammuffare il tutto come se fosse una guida sul giardinaggio"


Quello che avevo da dire in pubblico l'ho detto, adesso comincia il broccolaggio in MP


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Quello che avevo da dire in pubblico l'ho detto, adesso comincia il broccolaggio in MP


Eppure ti hanno descritto come innocuo! :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Eppure ti hanno descritto come innocuo! :rotfl:


Ma forse hanno pure ragione le mie care sorelline. Io sono tanto buono e gentile.......


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non volevo creare scompiglio! Se mi avesse detto di essere impegnato non avrei fatto la gatta morta!:rotfl:


Ma no tranquilla stiamo scherzando! Io ti trovo molto simpatica e non mi dai l'aria della gatta morta


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Agosto 2012)

Eccaallà!

Buongiorno sorellina


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no tranquilla stiamo scherzando! Io ti trovo molto simpatica e non mi dai l'aria della gatta morta


:mrgreen: Il mio perfido piano per sembrare una santarellina sta ottenendo i risultati sperati :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> :mrgreen: Il mio perfido piano per sembrare una santarellina sta ottenendo i risultati sperati :mrgreen:



Più che un forum è un vivaio, tante sono le trote che ci sguazzano :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Eccaallà!
> 
> Buongiorno sorellina


Buongiorno fratellino


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buongiorno fratellino


Oggi avevo in progetto di andarmene per Alpi svizzere in moto, ma da solo proprio non mi va. Pure in piscina non mi va di andarci in solitaria. Me ne starò a casa buonino buonino. (due maroni!)


----------



## perplesso (19 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> a Perplè, vediamo di capirci, ma tu non eri dedito anima e soprattutto corpo a Farfy? Fatti un momentino in la e lascia lavorare ingrandi ok?


offro il menù della casa,dottò

visto che quando arriva una nuova, invece di fare il tuo lavoro,marchi visita.....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> non potevo chiedere di meglio :smile:
> è da giorni che sto provando a scrivere la mia storia, ma tra crisi lacrimose e sfoghi cancellati è dura.
> certo ne ho lette di tutti i colori qui, non direi niente di nuovo.
> 
> da qui il mio interesse per la vostra offerta  aspetto il catalogo a casa, per ora non avrei problemi di privacy


basta che *non* scrivi delle cose di cui portesti pentire: nome e cognome, indirizzo, telefono


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Mille, sei entrata alla grande nell'allegra fattoria di Tradinet. Benvenuta!
> Solo fai attenzione se ti volessi "tirare indietro": dietro potrebbe sempre esserci *Oscuro* che ne approfitta! :rotflo qualcun altro, intendiamoci )


:ira:


----------



## Spider (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> CERCASI..AMANTE
> bello
> affascinate
> acculturato
> ...


...ti sei dimenticata ...CHE SCOPI DA DIO..
o è un dttaglio trascurabile????????????????????????????????


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ti sei dimenticata ...CHE SCOPI DA DIO..
> o è un dttaglio trascurabile????????????????????????????????


No, fa parte della dinamica femminile: lei trova l'uomo perfetto, se lo gode un po', ma se è troppo perfetto poi non può più lamentarsi. Ecco che quindi si tiene una porta aperta..........


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*Madeleine*

MA che opinione hai di oscuro?io colpisco alle spalle solo quando mi viene chiesto di farlo,o c'è un tacito assenso.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA che opinione hai di oscuro?io colpisco alle spalle solo quando mi viene chiesto di farlo,o c'è un tacito assenso.....!:rotfl:


:rotfl: Ciao Os. Scusa, ma non ho resistito! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*M.m*

Son diventato la tua vittima preferita ultimamente.....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son diventato la tua vittima preferita ultimamente.....


Non mi hai nemmeno ringraziato per il cagnolino addestrato apposta per te che ti ho regalato!


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*Ahhh*

Ahh certo dimenticavo il cagnolino....tante grazie....!


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ti sei dimenticata ...CHE SCOPI DA DIO..
> o è un dttaglio trascurabile????????????????????????????????


Se davvero è in grado di prenotare manicure e parrucchiere può anche essere solo bravino.



oscuro ha detto:


> MA che opinione hai di oscuro?io colpisco alle spalle solo quando mi viene chiesto di farlo,o c'è un tacito assenso.....!:rotfl:


Ti avevano descritto peggio, mi sento di poter abbassare la guardia .


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> *Se davvero è in grado di prenotare manicure e parrucchiere può anche essere solo bravino.
> *
> 
> 
> Ti avevano descritto peggio, mi sento di poter abbassare la guardia .


bè non si può mica pretendere troppo! :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè non si può mica pretendere troppo! :mrgreen:



BUONGIORNOOOOOO..........


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> BUONGIORNOOOOOO..........


ciao bellezza! 

come stai?


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè non si può mica pretendere troppo! :mrgreen:


Ma uno così lo lego al termosifone! Dove ne trovo un altro? 

Buongiorno, vero. E' mattina, ma ormai ho gli orari sballati dal caldo :unhappy:

Anche se non era diretto a me, già. Fusa.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> CERCASI..AMANTE
> bello
> affascinate
> acculturato
> ...


Sti......

E per la par condicio... sempre che già qualcuno lo abbia fatto, cercasi donna sinuosa, quinta di seno e soda,culetto a mandolino , bionda naturale, occhi celesti, vivace, allegra, solare e soprattutto che, non abbai la notte. 

P.S. Che sia ricca.

oscuro se ti va facciamo una settimana l'uno, :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*Annuccia*

Lascia stare il giudizio di chi non mi conosce...è solo invidia per i miei 21.5 cm.....!:rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lascia stare il giudizio di chi non mi conosce...è solo invidia per i miei 21.5 cm.....!:rotfl:



Non torturare una povera anima in astinenza


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo*

Ok!Allora:cercasi donna sinuosa,occhi da cerbiatto,falcata da gazzella,sedere eversivo,con mutante pregiudicate,postura elegante con inclinazione aggressiva e troiesca!!!


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ma uno così lo lego al termosifone! Dove ne trovo un altro?
> 
> Buongiorno, vero. E' mattina, ma ormai ho gli orari sballati dal caldo :unhappy:
> 
> Anche se non era diretto a me, già. Fusa.


Buongiorno cara!



ps. hai ragione, fa caldissimo!


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao bellezza!
> 
> come stai?



ben grazie....
stavo leggendo...


preparo il caffe???


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ben grazie....
> stavo leggendo...
> 
> 
> preparo il caffe???


Ma si va! un caffè ci sta tutto!
è dalle 6.30 che sono sveglia! ho fatto uscire yuma e poi sono andata a correre....

ora un caffè ci sta tutto prima di fare le pulizie...


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*Simò*

Ma mio fratello battiato ndo stà?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok!Allora:cercasi donna sinuosa,occhi da cerbiatto,falcata da gazzella,sedere eversivo,con mutante pregiudicate,postura elegante con inclinazione aggressiva e troiesca!!!



Uhm.. oscù o tu sei andata all'università dell'educazione o chissà che! immaginavo da te una cosa diversa tipo, cercasi donna con .... vabbè va al momento tralasciamo, magari appena possibile lo scriviamo  We sempre da dividere eh! o magari un trio.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ben grazie....
> stavo leggendo...
> 
> 
> preparo il caffe???



Anche un cornetto, crema gialla, grazie.


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo*

Una donna con un sedere eversivo già parte bene con me!


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma mio fratello battiato ndo stà?


non l'ho ancora visto il mio cognatino stamattina!
magari è andato al mare....


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una donna con un sedere eversivo già parte bene con me!


Pensavo troiesca io :carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche un cornetto, crema gialla, grazie.


A Clà, qui parlare di cornetti mi pare poco gentile....

Uno pure a me, comunque, tanto ormai.....:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*Madeleine*

Ma non ti piacevano quei bei cannoloni neri con una spuzzatina di crema?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> A Clà, qui parlare di cornetti mi pare poco gentile....
> 
> Uno pure a me, comunque, tanto ormai.....:mrgreen:



Bhe sono sicuro che sai che, quando lo scrissi, già sapevo! :carneval: e visto che di cornetti siamo ghiotti, uno in più uno in meno che differenza fa? 

Viva la vita!! viva la... ehm francia!


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> A Clà, qui parlare di cornetti mi pare poco gentile....
> 
> Uno pure a me, comunque,* tanto ormai*.....:mrgreen:



:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma chissenefreca monsieur.....
fossero solo questi i problemi della vita....metterei due firme non una.....


crema ,marmellata,miele,o vuoto???
zucchero a velo sopra??


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Se davvero è in grado di prenotare manicure e parrucchiere può anche essere solo bravino.
> 
> 
> 
> Ti avevano descritto peggio, mi sento di poter abbassare la guardia .


è ovvio che per te l'uomo giustoè questo


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma chissenefreca monsieur.....
> ...


Evviva i cornetti! M.M scegli! :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non ti piacevano quei bei cannoloni neri con una spuzzatina di crema?


Tranquillo, li lascio tutti a te quelli.

Nel frattempo io mi dedico ai culetti eversivi delle eventuali candidate :mrgreen:


----------



## geko (20 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe sono sicuro che sai che, quando lo scrissi, già sapevo! :carneval: e visto che di cornetti siamo ghiotti, uno in più uno in meno che differenza fa?
> 
> Viva la vita!! viva la... ehm francia!


Minchia, turnannovu cca sì?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma chissenefreca monsieur.....
> ...


Crema pasticcera, fresca però! Grazie  Niente zucchero a velo, please.


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è ovvio che per te l'uomo giustoè questoView attachment 5215


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Minchia, turnannovu cca sì?


Lo so, ti sono mancato! tu ammia no!!!! u capisti!!  

Gradisci un cornetto tesoro? c'è Annuccia che è così gentile stamattina


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Crema pasticcera, fresca però! Grazie  Niente zucchero a velo, please.


Buongustaio!! la crema pasticciera è .... è... la crema pasticciera. bbona!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*m.m*

Guarda le donne di questo posto non hanno neanche idea di cosa possa essere un sedere eversivo credimi!!!


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo so, ti sono mancato! tu ammia no!!!! u capisti!!
> 
> Gradisci un cornetto tesoro? c'è Annuccia che è così gentile stamattina




solo stamattina eh???


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda le donne di questo posto non hanno neanche idea di cosa possa essere un sedere eversivo credimi!!!



e spiegalo tu allora....


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Agosto 2012)

Buongiorno a tutti gli sfigati che sono già tornati a lavorare.

Anche agli altri, và.


----------



## geko (20 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buongustaio!! la crema *pasticciera* è .... è... la crema pasticciera. bbona!!


La crema pasticc*I*era è quella, appunto, del pesc*I*e? Non ti smentisci mai...


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> La crema pasticc*I*era è quella, appunto, del pesc*I*e? Non ti smentisci mai...



:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> solo stamattina eh???



Quando inviai mi dissi, uhmm vuoi vedere che ora Annuccia dice....... e volevo correggere, miii manco il tempo mi hai dato :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti gli sfigati che sono già tornati a lavorare.
> 
> Anche agli altri, và.


Quanto sei bello!!!!!! se ero "fermmina"" mmmm ti ti saltavo addosso!!


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando inviai mi dissi, uhmm vuoi vedere che ora Annuccia dice....... e volevo correggere, miii manco il tempo mi hai dato :rotfl:




:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quanto sei bello!!!!!! se ero "fermmina"" mmmm ti ti saltavo addosso!!


Tutta invidia, tzè.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> La crema pasticc*I*era è quella, appunto, del pesc*I*e? Non ti smentisci mai...



auahahaaahahahahahahahahaahh stronzo!! 

Smuack!!

Annù tu che te ridi eh!! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Tutta invidia, tzè.



Mi dai il numero del dentista ?


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

stupidi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> stupidi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ero in campagna, di notte, saranno state le 23,30 circa, alzo gli occhi! un balcone sopra la mia testa, ed il pensiero vola su una donna del forum! qual'è sto balcone del forum che pensavo ?


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ero in campagna, di notte, saranno state le 23,30 circa, alzo gli occhi! un balcone sopra la mia testa, ed il pensiero vola su una donna del forum! qual'è sto balcone del forum che pensavo ?


:fischio:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

Signori! ma il 14 ed il 15, e comunque la settimana del ferragosto come vi è andata?


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi dai il numero del dentista ?


Anche no, è per gente vipppppe.

:linguaccia:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Anche no, è per gente vipppppe.
> 
> :linguaccia:


Antipatico! Almeno quello del parrucchiere ?


----------



## geko (20 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Tutta invidia, tzè.


Mi permetto di avanzare qualche proposta per i tuoi prossimi avatar:



















































Continuo?



*Per Annuccia*: ecco, loro sanno stirare.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ero in campagna, di notte, saranno state le 23,30 circa, alzo gli occhi! un balcone sopra la mia testa, ed il pensiero vola su una donna del forum! qual'è sto balcone del forum che pensavo ?


:rotfl:
[video=youtube;UsjGrYihD7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsjGrYihD7g[/video]


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mi permetto di avanzare qualche proposta per i tuoi prossimi avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:rotfl:non avevo dubbi


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> [video=youtube;UsjGrYihD7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsjGrYihD7g[/video]



Mi hai fatto piangere!! :carneval:


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mi permetto di avanzare qualche proposta per i tuoi prossimi avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Il mio idolo resta però lui:




@ Annuccia: anch'io so stirare.
Come mai?

non ho voglia di leggere tutto il topic,
ma:

qualcuno ha già uscito il pesc*I*e?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto piangere!! :carneval:


Vabbè la canzone romantica, ma mi sa che Geko ti ha proprio convertito :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Vabbè la canzone romantica, ma mi sa che Geko ti ha proprio convertito :rotfl:



Geko? buh io pensavo al balcone


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Il mio idolo resta però lui:
> 
> View attachment 5217
> 
> ...



macchè


l'acquario è vuoto...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> macchè
> 
> 
> l'acquario è vuoto...


I nitrati ed i nitriti a quanto sono ? ph? ammoniaca?


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> macchè
> 
> 
> l'acquario è vuoto...


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mi permetto di avanzare qualche proposta per i tuoi prossimi avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è un po' come ridere su gente handicappata; a me alcuni  fanno tristezza


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un po' come ridere su gente handicappata; a me alcuni  fanno tristezza


Quoto.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

Fino a quando mettiamo belle foto allora tutto è concesso! nel momento in cui mettiamo foto "strane" allora qualcuno ci bacchetta, chissà come mai? ma si chiamerà razzismo questo? Certo qua dentro ci persone persone di cultura e sapranno trovare la frase giusta, a me compete soltanto sbagliare  ma a sto punto se io metto una foto di un attore o persona bella, mi incazzo perchè si prende e si mette in discussione la bellezza del soggetto in questione, e quindi potrebbe anche non andarmi bene ciò. vus'avè comprì?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fino a quando mettiamo belle foto allora tutto è concesso! nel momento in cui mettiamo foto "strane" allora qualcuno ci bacchetta, chissà come mai? ma si chiamerà razzismo questo? Certo qua dentro ci persone persone di cultura e sapranno trovare la frase giusta, a me compete soltanto sbagliare  ma a sto punto se io metto una foto di un attore o persona bella, mi incazzo perchè si prende e si mette in discussione la bellezza del soggetto in questione, e quindi potrebbe anche non andarmi bene ciò. *vus'avè comprì?*


No.


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Agosto 2012)

Se devo apprezzare una foto, applauso a joey!
Hai un avatar fantastico! :up:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


Qua si sta scherzando, non si prende in giro nessuno! siamo qua e stop, le foto sono state prese a casaccio e nessuno dei volti delle foto è presente in questo forum, a chi stiamo prendendo in giro?
Quindi a questo punto rivoltando la frittata e mescolando il tutto mi domandavo e dicevo, perchè c'è la prendiamo se mettiamo foto di "soggetti" strani e non di foto con personaggi che rappresentano la bellezza? 
Anche chi è bello può scocciarsi di sentirsi dire sei bello. te comprì ora ?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Se devo apprezzare una foto, applauso a joey!
> Hai un avatar fantastico! :up:


Grazie, ma...






non mi somiglia per niente.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie, ma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un mi somigghia pi nianti!!! 

Ricordo questa frase  film fantastico!! e se andate a palermo le banane pagatele!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;aOHueBY91pc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOHueBY91pc[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie, ma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non importa, james gandolfini ha soppiantato depp nelle mie fantasie. 
Chi lo usa come avatar si merita tutta la mia adorazione :up:.


----------



## geko (20 Agosto 2012)

Lasciando perdere il fatto che quelle foto sono finte (il tizio numero 3 si è pettinato così apposta per far ridere, dubito che vada a lavorare in banca conciato così), erano dei consigli sugli avatar di ultimosangre che ultimamente ne sfoggia di simili. Son foto che si trovano in rete da anni e anni e non intendono offendere nessuno, solo una presa in giro per il look, più che altro.
Si ride pure sulla dentatura giallognola di Moratti o sull'altezza di Brunetta o sui capelli di Berlusconi, o sulla silhouette di Ferrara o sullo strabismo di quell'altro ecc ecc. Sono giudizi che la società è ammessa ad esprimere finché non sconfinano in condotte che integrano estremi di fattispecie illecite.


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Lasciando perdere il fatto che quelle foto sono finte (il tizio numero 3 si è pettinato così apposta per far ridere, dubito che vada a lavorare in banca conciato così), erano dei consigli sugli avatar di ultimosangre che ultimamente ne sfoggia di simili. Son foto che si trovano in rete da anni e anni e non intendono offendere nessuno, solo una presa in giro per il look, più che altro.
> Si ride pure sulla dentatura giallognola di Moratti o sull'altezza di Brunetta o sui capelli di Berlusconi, o sulla silhouette di Ferrara o sullo strabismo di quell'altro ecc ecc. Sono giudizi che la società è ammessa ad esprimere finché non sconfinano in condotte che integrano estremi di fattispecie illecite.




appunto:up:


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Lasciando perdere il fatto che quelle foto sono finte (il tizio numero 3 si è pettinato così apposta per far ridere, dubito che vada a lavorare in banca conciato così), erano dei consigli sugli avatar di ultimosangre che ultimamente ne sfoggia di simili. Son foto che si trovano in rete da anni e anni e non intendono offendere nessuno, solo una presa in giro per il look, più che altro.
> Si ride pure sulla dentatura giallognola di Moratti o sull'altezza di Brunetta o sui capelli di Berlusconi, o sulla silhouette di Ferrara o sullo strabismo di quell'altro ecc ecc. Sono giudizi che la società è ammessa ad esprimere finché non sconfinano in condotte che integrano estremi di fattispecie illecite.


:up:


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Lasciando perdere il fatto che quelle foto sono finte (il tizio numero 3 si è pettinato così apposta per far ridere, dubito che vada a lavorare in banca conciato così), erano dei consigli sugli avatar di ultimosangre che ultimamente ne sfoggia di simili. Son foto che si trovano in rete da anni e anni e non intendono offendere nessuno, solo una presa in giro per il look, più che altro.
> Si ride pure sulla dentatura giallognola di Moratti o sull'altezza di Brunetta o sui capelli di Berlusconi, o sulla silhouette di Ferrara o sullo strabismo di quell'altro ecc ecc. Sono giudizi che la società è ammessa ad esprimere finché non sconfinano in condotte che integrano estremi di fattispecie illecite.


concordo :up:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Lasciando perdere il fatto che quelle foto sono finte (il tizio numero 3 si è pettinato così apposta per far ridere, dubito che vada a lavorare in banca conciato così), erano dei consigli sugli avatar di ultimosangre che ultimamente ne sfoggia di simili. Son foto che si trovano in rete da anni e anni e non intendono offendere nessuno, solo una presa in giro per il look, più che altro.
> Si ride pure sulla dentatura giallognola di Moratti o sull'altezza di Brunetta o sui capelli di Berlusconi, o sulla silhouette di Ferrara o sullo strabismo di quell'altro ecc ecc. Sono giudizi che la società è ammessa ad esprimere finché non sconfinano in condotte che integrano estremi di fattispecie illecite.


:up:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Ok, ok, non è il caso di far partire una campagna per questa cosa!

Io ho concordato con il commento di Minerva in particolare avendo osservato l'ultima foto che mi ha rimandato il pensiero alle tante terribili malformazioni del viso che ho avuto modo di vedere su tanti bambini. Pure mio figlio ha avuto dei problemi del genere per fortuna molto meno gravi e già pressoché risolti chirurgicamente (labiopalatoschisi monolaterale completa), ma ho visto cose terribili in quell'ospedale nel corso degli anni, e credo proprio che non debba essere facile crescere con certi problemi. Il mondo è cattivo, i bambini così vengono presi in giro dai compagni teste di cazzo . Crescendo se ne fanno una ragione, arrivano a ridere di sè stessi, ma non so quanto questo sia solo per difendersi dalla cattiveria delle risate spontanee degli idioti.
Non sto accusando nessuno per la pubblicazione di quelle foto, solo che a me hanno fatto pensare a queste cose. Punto.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qua si sta scherzando, non si prende in giro nessuno! siamo qua e stop, le foto sono state prese a casaccio e nessuno dei volti delle foto è presente in questo forum, a chi stiamo prendendo in giro?
> Quindi a questo punto rivoltando la frittata e mescolando il tutto mi domandavo e dicevo, perchè c'è la prendiamo se mettiamo foto di "soggetti" strani e non di foto con personaggi che rappresentano la bellezza?
> Anche chi è bello può scocciarsi di sentirsi dire sei bello. te comprì ora ?


Ma infatti per me il problema non si pone, è la storia di rimescolare blablabla che mi faceva un po' ghignare.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ok, ok, non è il caso di far partire una campagna per questa cosa!
> 
> Io ho concordato con il commento di Minerva in particolare avendo osservato l'ultima foto che mi ha rimandato il pensiero alle tante terribili malformazioni del viso che ho avuto modo di vedere su tanti bambini. Pure mio figlio ha avuto dei problemi del genere per fortuna molto meno gravi e già pressoché risolti chirurgicamente (labiopalatoschisi monolaterale completa), ma ho visto cose terribili in quell'ospedale nel corso degli anni, e credo proprio che non debba essere facile crescere con certi problemi. Il mondo è cattivo, i bambini così vengono presi in giro dai compagni teste di cazzo . Crescendo se ne fanno una ragione, arrivano a ridere di sè stessi, ma non so quanto questo sia solo per difendersi dalla cattiveria delle risate spontanee degli idioti.
> Non sto accusando nessuno per la pubblicazione di quelle foto, solo che a me hanno fatto pensare a queste cose. Punto.



Sai M.M. avere delle spiegazioni è carino, molto carino, e non è da tutti.

E si nota sai. 
Un abbraccio per te! e non malignare ora


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti per me il problema non si pone, è la storia di rimescolare blablabla che mi faceva un po' ghignare.



Se ho scritto e rimescolato, è appunto perchè nemmeno per me si pone il problema, il rimescolare di cui stiamo parlando è un esempio al contrario, è una maniera per aprire la mente e non soffermarsi su quello che vediamo al momento.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti gli sfigati che sono già tornati a lavorare.
> 
> Anche agli altri, và.


Con un avatar così parlare di sfigati è il colmo


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Con un avatar così parlare di sfigati è il colmo


Pensa te che a me, non vuole dare ne il tel. del dentista  ne del parrucchiere! 
Ti pare giusto?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pensa te che a me, non vuole dare ne il tel. del dentista ne del parrucchiere!
> Ti pare giusto?


I soliti maleducati che hanno paura che poi gli porti via le donne ......lascia stare:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Con un avatar così parlare di sfigati è il colmo





Ultimo ha detto:


> Pensa te che a me, non vuole dare ne il tel. del dentista  ne del parrucchiere!
> Ti pare giusto?


Non capisco perchè non apprezziate mai i miei i miei avatar


----------



## geko (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ok, ok, non è il caso di far partire una campagna per questa cosa!
> 
> Io ho concordato con il commento di Minerva in particolare avendo osservato l'ultima foto che mi ha rimandato il pensiero alle tante terribili malformazioni del viso che ho avuto modo di vedere su tanti bambini. Pure mio figlio ha avuto dei problemi del genere per fortuna molto meno gravi e già pressoché risolti chirurgicamente (labiopalatoschisi monolaterale completa), ma ho visto cose terribili in quell'ospedale nel corso degli anni, e credo proprio che non debba essere facile crescere con certi problemi. Il mondo è cattivo, i bambini così vengono presi in giro dai compagni teste di cazzo . Crescendo se ne fanno una ragione, arrivano a ridere di sè stessi, ma non so quanto questo sia solo per difendersi dalla cattiveria delle risate spontanee degli idioti.
> Non sto accusando nessuno per la pubblicazione di quelle foto, solo che a me hanno fatto pensare a queste cose. Punto.


Mi trovi d'accordo, MM. In effetti non so quanto l'ultima foto sia un fotomontaggio. Io ad esempio ho trovato assurdo quel programma televisivo condotto dalla D'Urso, lo show dei record, che più che altro era una fiera di fenomeni da baraccone...
Comunque sia, è vero che i ragazzini, spesso senza rendersi conto della gravità della cosa, prendono in giro i compagni per problemi del genere, ma questo purtroppo lo imparano dagli adulti... Che manifestiamo certe cose solo da arrabbiati, magari. Negli altri frangenti, invece, ci nascondiamo dietro un finto fare politicamente corretto, oppure dietro la satira, ben presente in certi programmi di cabaret che le masse, a quanto pare, adorano.
Una mia parente è madre di un bambino down che ha appena cominciato la scuola, di recente mi aveva raccontato un paio di aneddoti veramente sconcertanti su cattiverie provenienti, ahimè, non propriamente da 'bambini'.


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok!Allora:cercasi donna sinuosa,occhi da cerbiatto,falcata da gazzella,sedere eversivo,con mutante pregiudicate,postura elegante con inclinazione aggressiva e troiesca!!!


ammetto che la definizione di sedere eversivo mi mancava.....


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> I soliti maleducati che hanno paura che poi gli porti via le donne ......lascia stare:mrgreen:



:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo, MM. In effetti non so quanto l'ultima foto sia un fotomontaggio. Io ad esempio ho trovato assurdo quel programma televisivo condotto dalla D'Urso, lo show dei record, che più che altro era una fiera di fenomeni da baraccone...
> Comunque sia, è vero che i ragazzini, spesso senza rendersi conto della gravità della cosa, prendono in giro i compagni per problemi del genere, ma questo purtroppo lo imparano dagli adulti... Che manifestiamo certe cose solo da arrabbiati, magari. Negli altri frangenti, invece, ci nascondiamo dietro un finto fare politicamente corretto, oppure dietro la satira, ben presente in certi programmi di cabaret che le masse, a quanto pare, adorano.
> Una mia parente è madre di un bambino down che ha appena cominciato la scuola, di recente mi aveva raccontato un paio di aneddoti veramente sconcertanti su cattiverie provenienti, ahimè, non propriamente da 'bambini'.



Posso capire chi come M.M. o chi come quella madre che si sfoga, ma odio quando si comincia a parlare di queste cose come di altre, da persone come noi ( e già dire persone come noi è sinonimo di differenza, e questo mi da fastidio), forse sarà giusto parlarne per riuscire a dialogare magari capire e magari anche altro, ma appena si arriverà in quel momento in cui non c'è bisogno di fare inutili chiacchere per nessun motivo, io ne sarò felice.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo, MM. In effetti non so quanto l'ultima foto sia un fotomontaggio. Io ad esempio ho trovato assurdo quel programma televisivo condotto dalla D'Urso, lo show dei record, che più che altro era una fiera di fenomeni da baraccone...
> Comunque sia, è vero che i ragazzini, spesso senza rendersi conto della gravità della cosa, prendono in giro i compagni per problemi del genere, ma questo purtroppo lo imparano dagli adulti... Che manifestiamo certe cose solo da arrabbiati, magari. Negli altri frangenti, invece, ci nascondiamo dietro un finto fare politicamente corretto, oppure dietro la satira, ben presente in certi programmi di cabaret che le masse, a quanto pare, adorano.
> Una mia parente è madre di un bambino down che ha appena cominciato la scuola, di recente mi aveva raccontato un paio di aneddoti veramente sconcertanti su cattiverie provenienti, ahimè, non propriamente da 'bambini'.


No, non ti confondere: i bambini sono bastardi di loro.
E' nella natura, negli istinti, ed i bambini sono più istintivi degli adulti. Un bambino piccolo è come un animaletto, ed imparerà solo col tempo ad essere meno istintivo e più ponderato.
Gli "adulti" che si permettono certi atteggiamenti sono solo bambini mai cresciuti. La loro "deformità" non è fotografabile, ma è terribilmente più handicappante ed in alcuni casi pericolosa. Lo sfondo socioculturale spesso peggiora le cose.
La foto non è un fotomontaggio, e non è un caso dei peggiori, anzi.........


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> No, non ti confondere: i bambini sono bastardi di loro.
> E' nella natura, negli istinti, ed i bambini sono più istintivi degli adulti. Un bambino piccolo è come un animaletto, ed imparerà solo col tempo ad essere meno istintivo e più ponderato.
> Gli "adulti" che si permettono certi atteggiamenti sono solo bambini mai cresciuti. La loro "deformità" non è fotografabile, ma è terribilmente più handicappante ed in alcuni casi pericolosa. Lo sfondo socioculturale spesso peggiora le cose.
> La foto non è un fotomontaggio, e non è un caso dei peggiori, anzi.........



:up:


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Lasciando perdere il fatto che quelle foto sono finte (il tizio numero 3 si è pettinato così apposta per far ridere, dubito che vada a lavorare in banca conciato così), erano dei consigli sugli avatar di ultimosangre che ultimamente ne sfoggia di simili. Son foto che si trovano in rete da anni e anni e non intendono offendere nessuno, solo una presa in giro per il look, più che altro.
> Si ride pure sulla dentatura giallognola di Moratti o sull'altezza di Brunetta o sui capelli di Berlusconi, o sulla silhouette di Ferrara o sullo strabismo di quell'altro ecc ecc. Sono giudizi che la società è ammessa ad esprimere finché non sconfinano in condotte che integrano estremi di fattispecie illecite.


ho detto infatti alcuni intendendo soprattutto l'ultimo.
su moratti e brunetta si può scherzare in quanto personaggi pubblici e difficilmente infelici a causa della loro bruttezza.
mentre sulla vita di certe persone obese o particolarmente brutte anche a causa di regali fatti dalla natura francamente ritengo di no.
mi è capitato tempo fa di leggere la vita di un ragazzo affetto da un angioma che gli deturpava mezzo viso e ne sono rimasta parecchio turbata; ma ritengo che per molto meno la vita di alcuni sia decisamente più pesante e difficile della nostra.


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*Perplesso*

Sedere eversivo?Ne ho incontrati più di uno..che spettacolo!


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sedere eversivo?Ne ho incontrati più di uno..che spettacolo!


sì,ma una definizione accademica non l'hai ancora data,quell'uomo.....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì,ma una definizione accademica non l'hai ancora data,quell'uomo.....


Te la sei voluta, Perply, mo lo sentiamo Oscuro.....:unhappy:
E dire che ormai dovresti conoscerlo! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*Allora*

Un sedere eversivo è un culo devastato nel proprio io,con un ampolla anale e i corpi cavernosi annessi sfigurati e deturpati!


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì,ma una definizione accademica non l'hai ancora data,quell'uomo.....


io dico...però ve le cercate!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho detto infatti alcuni intendendo soprattutto l'ultimo.
> su moratti e brunetta si può scherzare in quanto personaggi pubblici e difficilmente infelici a causa della loro bruttezza.
> mentre sulla vita di certe persone obese o particolarmente brutte anche a causa di regali fatti dalla natura francamente ritengo di no.
> mi è capitato tempo fa di leggere la vita di un ragazzo affetto da un angioma che gli deturpava mezzo viso e ne sono rimasta parecchio turbata; ma ritengo che per molto meno la vita di alcuni sia decisamente più pesante e difficile della nostra.



Permettimi di scriverti questo Minerva, soltanto tu stai asserendo che su moratti o altri si possa scherzare sulla loro bruttezza perchè personaggi pubblici, certo siamo abituati a sentir dire in tv agli attori queste parole, " è lo scotto dell'essere noti," ma siamo sicuri che siano sinceri a dire questo? io non credo. 
E poi il discorso stava nel nostro scherzare e sulla tua bacchettata. 

Se poi dobbiamo politicare e sappiamo farlo, bhe politichiamo, anzi politicate, perchè io non ne sono capace. E si nota.


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ok, ok, non è il caso di far partire una campagna per questa cosa!
> 
> Io ho concordato con il commento di Minerva in particolare avendo osservato l'ultima foto che mi ha rimandato il pensiero alle tante terribili malformazioni del viso che ho avuto modo di vedere su tanti bambini. Pure mio figlio ha avuto dei problemi del genere per fortuna molto meno gravi e già pressoché risolti chirurgicamente (labiopalatoschisi monolaterale completa), ma ho visto cose terribili in quell'ospedale nel corso degli anni, e credo proprio che non debba essere facile crescere con certi problemi. Il mondo è cattivo, i bambini così vengono presi in giro dai compagni teste di cazzo . Crescendo se ne fanno una ragione, arrivano a ridere di sè stessi, ma non so quanto questo sia solo per difendersi dalla cattiveria delle risate spontanee degli idioti.
> *Non sto accusando nessuno per la pubblicazione di quelle foto, solo che a me hanno fatto pensare a queste cose. Punto*.


la stessa identica cosa


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

qui si parla troppo e si lavora poco......
si batte la fiacca...
nessun candidato....


forse dovevo scrivere
cercasi uomo che abbia solo l'uccello....?
:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> qui si parla troppo e si lavora poco......
> si batte la fiacca...
> nessun candidato....
> 
> ...



Aspè, vado a rileggermi i requisiti.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> CERCASI..AMANTE
> bello
> affascinate
> acculturato
> ...


Diciamo che ci sono su tutto tranne il nerettato. Ah, vabbè, coi soldi dipende chiaramente dal range a cui ci riferiamo. Non è che c'ho il deposito di Paperone, temo.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> qui si parla troppo e si lavora poco......
> si batte la fiacca...
> nessun candidato....
> 
> ...


In quel caso sarebbe stato inutile mettere un annuncio. Sarebbe bastato prendere il primo che capitava.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diciamo che ci sono su tutto tranne il nerettato. Ah, vabbè, coi soldi dipende chiaramente dal range a cui ci riferiamo. Non è che c'ho il deposito di Paperone, temo.



Scusa ma la parte centrale del neretto è fondamentale


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> qui si parla troppo e si lavora poco......
> si batte la fiacca...
> nessun candidato....
> 
> ...


io mi sono proposto.   ma te vuoi uno che stiri......


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> io mi sono proposto.   ma te vuoi uno che stiri......


Occhio Perply che stai rischiando! Non fare troppo lo spaccone sotto gli occhi di Farfy!
Stai al tuo posto, ti conviene. Il cappotto di questa stagione non è piacevole, soprattutto se di legno.....


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> io mi sono proposto.   ma te vuoi uno che stiri......


hai ragione....


e beh..ti aspettavo stamattina alle 8:30 ricordi??

quindi licenziato...:rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma la parte centrale del neretto è fondamentale


Per quanto riguarda la parte in neretto, io al massimo TI lavo e TI stiro. Per bene.


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> hai ragione....
> 
> 
> e beh..ti aspettavo stamattina alle 8:30 ricordi??
> ...


ma io ti ho pure suonato al campanello.....mi son visto arrivare una ciabatta addosso e ho desistito......


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Occhio Perply che stai rischiando! Non fare troppo lo spaccone sotto gli occhi di Farfy!
> Stai al tuo posto, ti conviene. Il cappotto di questa stagione non è piacevole, soprattutto se di legno.....


veramente Annuccia sta cercando UN colf....vero è che non ha specificato come intende pagare.....il servizio.....


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma io ti ho pure suonato al campanello.....mi son visto arrivare una ciabatta addosso e ho desistito......



:rotfl:avrai sbagliato appartamento


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> veramente Annuccia sta cercando UN colf....vero è che non ha specificato come intende pagare.....il servizio.....



in natura ovvio.....


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in natura ovvio.....


Hai pensato che se ti fai pagare la spesa in effetti ti fai pagare pure tu? ))


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:avrai sbagliato appartamento


mah...pò esse.   ritenterò domattina.    non ricordo se hai gatti/cani/uomini in casa.....per sapere che portare per igienizzare


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Farfy, sorellina, ma tu non dici nulla a sto zotico? :incazzato:


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Farfy, sorellina, ma tu non dici nulla a sto zotico? :incazzato:


per un semplice sinallagma?   essù.....


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah...pò esse.   ritenterò domattina.    non ricordo se hai gatti/cani/uomini in casa.....per sapere che portare per igienizzare


ho tutto quanto serve...porta solo te stesso e tanta buona volontà.....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

"Sinallagma"?

Farfyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!! Digli qualcosa a sto avvocatooooooooooooooo


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho tutto quanto serve...porta solo te stesso e tanta buona volontà.....


agli ordini


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai pensato che se ti fai pagare la spesa in effetti ti fai pagare pure tu? ))


dettagli.....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Farfy, sorellina, ma tu non dici nulla a sto zotico? :incazzato:



Ma che gli devo dire. E' così carino:inlove:....è Annuccia che fa la gatta morta e cerca di farlo cadere in tentazione. Lui non vuole, io lo so, ma poverino infondo è un uomo e questa cattivona sa come circuirlo.....



Anni di forum mi sono serviti
Ammetto che ho qualche linea di febbre, quindi le cazzate che scrivo sono scusabili


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che gli devo dire. E' così carino:inlove:....*è Annuccia che fa la gatta morta *e cerca di farlo cadere in tentazione.* Lui non vuole, io lo so, ma poverino infondo è un uomo e questa cattivona sa come circuirlo.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ma di chi state parlando


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma di chi state parlando



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

E' andata.......
:blu:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma di chi state parlando



Non fare la santarellina


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non fare la santarellina


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
ma daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii




:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma di chi state parlando



Di Perplesso, credo.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Agosto 2012)

*caspiterina*



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> E' andata.......
> :blu:


Ma questo si chiama come mua'!


:blu:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma questo si chiama come mua'!
> 
> 
> :blu:


???


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> ???



Ecco bravo, nemmeno io l'ho capita


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Agosto 2012)

*Ahahahaha*

Mi sono intrippato con sti faccini,si era capito? 
Sto qui per scriverlo basta mettere i due punti davanti e retro il mio nome:

:blu:

Ahahaha che minchiate che sparo oggi ;-)


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Agosto 2012)

*è solo*

Un tantino sconsolato...

blu


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> ???



e meno male che ero io quella andata


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sono intrippato con sti faccini,si era capito?
> Sto qui per scriverlo basta mettere i due punti davanti e retro il mio nome:
> 
> :blu:
> ...


Se n'è andato anche questo....:blu::sbatti:


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Ma che avete tutti oggi :scared:

avete fatto sparire anche mio cognato...che gli avete fatto :scared:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e meno male che ero io quella andata


Mi sa che MM si riferisse a me con "è andata" o sbaglio?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma che avete tutti oggi :scared:
> 
> avete fatto sparire anche mio cognato...che gli avete fatto :scared:



Possession !


----------



## blu (20 Agosto 2012)

*Ahahahah*



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Se n'è andato anche questo....:blu::sbatti:


Verrebbe fuori cosi' con il tuo ultimo faccino:

Davanti  reto  blu  sbatti

ahahahah :sbatti:

miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii sto diventando extra


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Circola della gran porcheria di questi tempi........ Manco a cambiar pusher ci si salva.


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Circola della gran porcheria di questi tempi........ Manco a cambiar pusher ci si salva.



FALLIREMO TUTTI....ME LO SENTO 

:rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> FALLIREMO TUTTI....ME LO SENTO
> 
> :rotfl:


Fantastico! Il più bell'avatar della storia! :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Agosto 2012)

*ahahahah*



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Circola della gran porcheria di questi tempi........ Manco a cambiar pusher ci si salva.



Ammazza sto apposto!

Non prendo caramelle dagli sconosciuti ahahahah

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Agosto 2012)

*concordo*



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Fantastico! Il più bell'avatar della storia! :rotfl:


Ma quale avatar?

blu


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma quale avatar?
> 
> blu









Questo.


----------



## blu (20 Agosto 2012)

*Questo*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo.


Anche questo le blu, ci si somiglia anche in modo particolare le orecchie!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

blu ha detto:


> Anche questo le blu, ci si somiglia anche in modo particolare le orecchie!


Hai visto? E qui mica si fanno le cose a casaccio, sai? Eh no.


----------



## Leda (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> FALLIREMO TUTTI....ME LO SENTO
> 
> :rotfl:





Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Fantastico! Il più bell'avatar della storia! :rotfl:



Qualcuno ha chiamato?


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha chiamato?
> 
> View attachment 5219


:bacio:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha chiamato?
> 
> View attachment 5219


Ora me lo metto come sfondo del cell! Troppo bella! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (25 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> CERCASI..AMANTE
> bello
> affascinate
> acculturato
> ...


Mettiti in fila cocchina!


----------

